# Hello to all from East Tenn.



## beebyc (Apr 3, 2009)

I am all new to beekeeping and I am finding tons of great info on here. I have inhererited 2 hives that my uncle has not touched in two years but I checked last week and they are very active with bees. I have a small place consisting of a couple acres, where we raise chickens and pygmy goats the bees are something I am very excited to add to our little farm.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to a great place and a great bunch of folks here. I hope you do well with your bees...read some good bee books and find a good mentor near you to help and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome beebyc!! Glad to have you.


----------



## beebyc (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks this site is incredible for the amount of information inside thanks to everyone.


----------

